# Which gun should i use for geese?



## Deerslayr92 (May 16, 2009)

I was invited goose hunting by a friend this year and have never gone before. I own a twelve gauge but another friend offered to lend me his ten gauge. I dont know which to use and was hopeing someone could help. Thanks


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

Twelve gauge will work fine but the ten will have a little extra kick to it. If I were you I would use the twelve just for the fact that you are more familiar using it. The only reason to use the ten is if you are expecting to be shooting far shots at them. Atleast this is how I feel.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Early season? Take the twelve and save on shells.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The 12 ga vs 10 ga is an old argument. But the fact is with todays chokes and shells they are about the same gun IMO. You can get a 12 ga with a good choke tube and the right shells and you can shoot better than a person with a 10 ga and factory choke.

Also people think with a 10 ga they can shoot further......that is not necessarily true. It can be said when people think a 3 1/2 shell is better or will give them more distance and range than a 3 in shell.

So my take is use the 12 ga and pattern it to see what works best for you.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> Also people think with a 10 ga they can shoot further......that is not necessarily true.


A lot of people don't understand that a pellet traveling 1400fps out of a .410 goes the same distance as a pellet the same size, also going 1400fps out of a 10ga. You just have more coming out of the 10ga.

There's nothing worse than a guy who thinks he can kill geese at 100 yards because he's shooting a 10ga.


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

Maybe my wording was wrong in my original reply. I don't think that the 10 gauge will shoot further but you do have a better chance at killing the bird at farther distances because of the increase ammount of shot.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

The amount of shot means nothing. It is the pattern on target that matters.


----------



## Deerslayr92 (May 16, 2009)

Alright thanks for the advice


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

It is simple, shoot the one you are use to and fits the best. A poor fitting gun or one you are not confident with will result in fewer hits period.

In regards to size of the gun, I have hunted with guys who use .410 and 28ga on waterfowl and they kill as many or more birds with the same amount of shots taken simply because they know where and how the gun is working at the ranges they chose to shoot.


----------



## clauwers523 (Aug 8, 2009)

go with the 12 gauge 3"
and if you do purchase a gun get a benelli nova pump.they are cheap and you cant hurt em


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Your 12 gauge will be plenty to kill geese.

Now you just need to find what shell patterns best in your shotgun.


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

you need to come over to england to shoot geese!!! 12 bore are considered ok. 10 is better!!! there is a saying in the wildfowling community here "you can kill a goose with a 12 bore but it takes a big bore to slay them". i personally like using the double 8 and the double 4 on them. nothing like dropping geese at over 80 yards stone dead!


----------

